# New mods and Stalling



## Dan81 (Jan 22, 2009)

I just got new Heads, Cam, CAI. Intake Manifold, Headers and exhaust installed yesterday and picked it up today. When I start it up it stalls out and it does this 1 or 2 times before it starts. It idols around 850 but drops to 500 and goes back up to 1000 then drops back to 850 and hovers around there (+/-) 50. It was dyno tuned and sounds badass, but is this normal? They said something about a cold start being different than starting in mid july when it is always warm. Is this true? I really dont want to wait until July to find out if it is wrong! Please help me with this.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Was the car tuned after all that stuff was put on? If so sounds like they need to tweak it a little more! It can be tuned out.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

it's a poor tune. it shouldn't run like that.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

dang bro. sry to here this. whats the name of the speed shop that did the work/


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

sounds like they need to put some more fuel at the bottom end thats what I had to do


----------



## Robocop (May 9, 2009)

Poor tune! I just had the same work done to my GTO and it idles perfectly at 900.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Dan81 said:


> I just got new Heads, Cam, CAI. Intake Manifold, Headers and exhaust installed yesterday and picked it up today. When I start it up it stalls out and it does this 1 or 2 times before it starts. It idols around 850 but drops to 500 and goes back up to 1000 then drops back to 850 and hovers around there (+/-) 50. It was dyno tuned and sounds badass, but is this normal? They said something about a cold start being different than starting in mid july when it is always warm. Is this true? I really dont want to wait until July to find out if it is wrong! Please help me with this.


Just as everyone else has said. It is all in the tune. bring it back to the shop and let them tweak it a little. Should idle around 850 RPMs with out stalling or surging. Starting in either warm or cold weather should be good once they retune


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I hope they didn't mess anything up by not tuning it correctly. Cold starting shouldn't make that much of a difference, maybe crack a few more times but def not stall out.

Do you have any CEL or anything?


----------

